# Quality grooming brush?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Chris Christensen brushes are guaranteed not to do that...they cost a good bit, like $35 or so, 
I use a greyhound comb but I do own one of the CC oval brushes and a triangular foot pin brush by CC too- I've had the foot pin brush for easily 10 years. The oval I think for about 4 years.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I am a professional groomer and I use Miller's Forge brushes. I did have to replace it once, but I had been grooming with it for over 10 years. It's a brush I use on literally every dog and it had to put up with mats, tangles, thick coats, being bitten by dogs, peed on occasionally, kicked off the table a lot. etc. Basically, it lasted a long time despite a lot of abuse! My second one is still in really good shape, but I hardly groom anymore (just a few dogs here and there) since I became a stay at home mom 3 years ago. Also, I've never used the CC brushes mentioned by Prism above, but the company has a really good reputation for quality grooming products-I have their dryer and love it!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have 4 different CC brushes and love them. My long haired cat has laid claim to one of the brushes and the dogs are not allowed to even look at it. Also, the CC butter comb is wonderful.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How fiercely are you brushing?

I think my biggest complaint about cheap dog brushes (why I don't buy pin brushes from pet stores) is that the pins pop out over time.

And with my own hair brushes, the scalp protecting tip things fall off leaving the brush unusable because it HURTS. 

Have never had the rubber bubble thing tear off.

If there are too many snags with the coat, I use something to loosen up the snags (coconut oil works) and brush gently.

I have a "cheap" $10 brush that I bought from a dog show. No name, however it still has all the pins after 4-5 years. I just use to brush leg feathering, trouser feather, and ruff down when blow drying my dogs - at dog shows.

That $10 is not my favorite, fwiw. My favorite, I bought about 3 years ago? maybe longer? Got from Sally's. It's a bigger brush, longer pins, and well made. I use this brush more. I think it was about $8 or $9? Again, I just use on long feathers. I just use a slicker on body coat.

General brushing, I use a slicker brush - but again, I still brush gently and take my time.


----------

